

Announcing Amazon SES Management Console  - TiZon
https://forums.aws.amazon.com/ann.jspa?annID=1222

======
TamDenholm
Be interesting to see a SES vs Mailchimp vs Sendgrid vs Postmark etc
comparison table. Any bloggers feel like writing that post?

~~~
ajtaylor
As a new customer of SendGrid, I'd be VERY interested in this. More
specifically, I'd like to learn about possible integrations with Mailchimp and
SendGrid. Sendgrid is super cheap and allows me the ultimate flexibility in
email customisation, but I'd like to be able to use the boss-friendly UI and
advanced segmenting features of Mailchimp (w/o having to write it -badly -
myself).

Many of our email campaigns turned out to not need extensive customisations,
which is why we started off doing it in-house. I'd much rather let the
business folks be responsible for turning off/no campaigns than having to wait
for me. Plus that darn chimp is cute!

------
jpadilla_
This is pretty interesting, I was really hoping they did this along time ago,
seems it was the only thing missing to their Messaging Products after they
introduced SNS and SQS. I've been using Postmark for about two years now, and
I love it. I'm even beta testing one of their upcoming features for inbound
email handling. One of the reasons I prefer Postmark to other services like
SendGrid is their awesome simple and inexpensive pricing. Even though they
don't have fancy features like unsubscribe links and all that, those features
aren't that hard to implement yourself. I'm seeing that SES is more comparable
to Postmark than to MailChimp(which really ain't for transactional emails) and
SendGrid(with all the fancy features). SES is cheaper than Postmark with just
$0.10/1000 emails instead of $1.50/1000 emails.

~~~
alexknowshtml
As a member of the Postmark team, I first want to say thanks for your loyalty.

Now onto the technical stuff.

One of the main reasons that it is impossible to compare Postmark with
Mailchimp (and even difficult to compare it to Sendgrid or SES) is our laser
focus on transactional email delivery.

We've been in the email business long before building Postmark, and we know
the differences between how ISPs treat transactional (event or customer
triggered) emails and bulk (marketing) emails.

We also know that because ISPs treat these emails differently, they need to be
SENT differently. This is why we strictly prohibit bulk sending on Postmark,
to make sure that the transactional email sent through our system has the
highest rates of (and the fastest) delivery possible.

We know that we've had customers leave because we limit sending to
transactional emails - but its to the benefit of the customers we have because
we maintain extremely high delivery rates.

Email delivery is, as we've leanred, very susceptible to "Tragedy of the
Commons" in the fact that it's very easy for a small number of people to spoil
the value for the many. We're protective of our infrastructure this way
because our customers can trust the result.

Comparing Postmark to SES on the pricing front is something we chose to avoid
as well. You can drink well whiskey or top shelf bourbon. Both can get you
drunk, but you'll only really enjoy sipping one of them :)

------
padobson
I've found that SES is pretty vague for managing complaints against the
sender. The metrics that this provide are useful, because someone with limited
technical skill can monitor complaints and adjust course. If the email system
you're writing provides an admin UI to change the particulars (from email,
subject, various headers), then complaint management and tweaking can all be
done without a coder.

------
omarkassim
Mmm. Unfortunately the console doesn't really offer much at this point. A few
nice charts and you current sending limits. I'm assuming the guys will
continue to add to this in the upcoming weeks.

